# اساسيات الالكترونيات



## plaingroom (22 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ان يفيدكم الموضوع الملحق


----------



## المعتزة بدينها (23 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله جميل جدا ولكن فين الباقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ فى الانتظار بشوق ولهفة لباقى الأجزاءوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engrabdulaziz (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخوي


----------



## eng_mohand (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمود احمد (6 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## سعيد_استانبول (6 مارس 2007)

إخواني أنا عندي اهتمام وايضا أحب أن أتعلم تصليح أجهزة الكومبيوتر .مع العلم أنا لست مهندسا.
ولكن ولله الحمد يوجد عندي العزيمة القوية للتعلم. فبماذا تنصحوني لهذا الامر. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عليا محمد (12 مارس 2007)

شكراااا .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد كبها (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ymselim (29 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على الملف


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## الفاتح7 (13 أبريل 2007)

انا طالب من حضرتكم ان تساعدونى لانى عندى مقابلة عن الاليكترونيات بعد يومين واريد ان تفيدونى بسرعة واريد موضوع الدايود والزينر دايود بستفاضة لاننى نسيهم خالص


----------



## الفاتح7 (13 أبريل 2007)

ياجماعة فيدونى بسرعة اريد معلومات عن الاليكترونيات


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (15 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك......


----------



## م.الـحـربي (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير بحث قيم ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

اخى
جهد مشكور ولكن تشبيه الترانزيستور بموحدين خطأ تلتزم به كافة الكتب العربية لا أدرى لماذا
هذا التشبيه لا يبرر لماذا يمر التيار عكس الموحد المكون للمجمع ولا يبرر لماذا تيار المجمع اكبر من تيار القاعدة مائة مرة ولا ما يجعلها 50 او 200
الشرح الصحيح تجدة فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647&page=6
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

الفاتح7 قال:


> ياجماعة فيدونى بسرعة اريد معلومات عن الاليكترونيات



اخى
اكتب ما تشاء فى جوجل باللغة التى تريد ستجد مقالات عنها
أيضا ابحث هنا عن أى مكونات او اجهزة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## km6 (21 أبريل 2007)

اخي الملف ما بفتح معي ممكن ترسل الملف على *****ي
km6*************


----------



## ريوف (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووور والله العظيم استفدت منه واكبر دليل بدخله مع البحث المطلوب...


----------



## حمدى حسن (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخوانا انا مهندس مناجم ونفسى ومنى عينى الاقى برنامج او كراك لل surpac itd],kn gghildm


----------



## شوان غازي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخواني الأعزاء النقاش الجميل بصراحة استفد منها الكثير


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (1 مايو 2007)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل جدا نرجوا المزيد


----------



## toom902 (2 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------

